# Service Stabilitrak-Service Power Steering-Service Traction control



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

This is really driving me nuts. 3 weeks ago the traction and abs lights came on along with Service traction control and Service Stabiltrak control. After reading posts and everyone saying this is a common problem related to the negative battery cable, I purchased a new cable and installed it. 
No change the warning lights still on after driving out the driveway. Note that I did install a new battery 2 or so months ago.
Now tonight the Service power steering comes on as well. 
So what gives, this seems to be a problem that most dealers have problems diagnosing let alone repairing. I'm not so inclined to take it to the dealer at this point as the car has 171,000 miles on it. Note that when the PS warning came on I had just pulled into the driveway so I don't know if the engine is now in low power mode.
This car was really problem free until it hit the 168,000 miles on the odometer and I thought we would be driving it for a while longer. If I look at what the car is worth, not much, it may be time to cut loses and buy something different.
If anyone has a thought, idea, brainstorm, please let me know.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Update, found that both the LR abs sensor and hub were bad. Note that I handled this myself as I did not want to take the car to the dealer. All in I think I am $250 ish in parts.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, great job figuring this one out and thanks for the follow-up! 

Sure had all the typical negative battery cable symptoms. Glad it’s fixed and back on the road, especially without having to take it in to a dealer.


----------



## eveneziale (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, how did you diagnose the LR Hub and ABS? I have no codes set but have both messages on my dash.


----------



## Manuballer3 (Nov 20, 2019)

MrBlue said:


> Update, found that both the LR abs sensor and hub were bad. Note that I handled this myself as I did not want to take the car to the dealer. All in I think I am $250 ish in parts.


Did you car start? Or not at all? I might be having the same problem


----------

